# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase en epocas de excedente

## Luisito1963

Hola a todos:
Este año  gracias a la abundancia de precipitaciones la mayoría de rios y especialmente el Ebro  han estado fluyendo con mucho mas caudal de lo habitual hasta el punto de el Ebro que se ha llegado a desbordar en algunos puntos y los embalses han tenido que abrir compuertas , todo este exceso de agua ha acabado en el mar.
Me pregunto: ¿Por qué no se hacen los trasvases a los pantanos de Levante y Sudeste desde el Ebro y Tajo  ahora cuando sobra  agua en pantanos del  Ebro y el  Tajo para aumentar las reservas de los embalses del sur   para el futuro en vez de hacer los polémicos trasvases cuando ya la sequía es general y falta agua en todas las cuencas?
Es algo que me intriga y que me gustaría que algun experto me lo explicase.


Saludos.

----------


## Luján

Buenas.

Primero antes de nada, los trasvases destruyen a la cuenca cedente. Las riadas naturales deben producirse y se les debe dejar continuar su curso hasta el mar. Si no, la vega se empobrece cada vez más, y la costa sufre asimismo las consecuencias de la falta de aportes.

Lo segundo, caudales puntuales de más de 1000 m3/s son difícilmente trasvasables, debido al tamaño del canal que debería existir para ello, aparte del importante gasto energético para elevar dicho caudal, pues hay que elevar sí o sí.

Por otro lado está el excesivo coste económico de una obra semejante para ser usada con suerte una o dos veces al año. No resulta rentable.

Cuarto, ahora, en el Tajo no sobra agua. Según la ley, al parecer sí, pero objetivamente, de Bolarque hacia abajo, hasta bastante abajo, al Tajo no le sobra ni gota. Más bien al contrario.

Hay más, pero creo que esto es bastante.

----------


## perdiguera

Desde febrero lleva el Ebro por Tortosa, día tras día, más de 1.000 m3/seg.
La central de Villarino eleva unos 200 m3/seg. a bastante altura.
La energía por la noche es más barata al menos 8 horas.
200 m3/seg por 8 horas durante 120 días son más de 1100 Hm3.
Si se hubiese sacado 200 m3/seg del Ebro, en esas condiciones extraordinarias que llevamos, no se hubiese notado en ninguna parte de su recorrido final, pues el mínimo, durante esas 8 horas, hubiese sido de más de 800 m3/seg.

----------


## Luján

Sí, pero al final solo quitas 200m3/s, no el caudal de avenida, que ha sido de más de 1000 m3/s por Zaragoza.

Aparte que las inundaciones se produjeron principalmente en la vega alta del Arga, de Pamplona hacia arriba, donde no hay infraestructuras reseñables de este tipo, fuera del Canal de Navarra.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo no hablaba de eso, sino del título del hilo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y... ¿Quien pagaría eso, habiendo infraestructuras capaces de conseguir la misma cantidad de agua si tener que transportarla por la caprichosa geografía española?
 Y... ¿Donde se almacenaría? Este año habría sido imposible.
 Y... en ese caso, en el Segura también hay avenidas, éste otoño ha habido una.

Las avenidas son intratables, además de que son muy beneficiosas y necesarias. Pero les pasa como a la Mancha Húmeda en los 50-60-70. por un interés especial se las tilda de malas.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> Y... ¿Quien pagaría eso, habiendo infraestructuras capaces de conseguir la misma cantidad de agua si tener que transportarla por la caprichosa geografía española?
>  Y... ¿Donde se almacenaría? Este año habría sido imposible.
>  Y... en ese caso, en el Segura también hay avenidas, éste otoño ha habido una.
> 
> Las avenidas son intratables, además de que son muy beneficiosas y necesarias. Pero les pasa como a la Mancha Húmeda en los 50-60-70. por un interés especial se las tilda de malas.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel


En la época de crisis que estamos, si de pudiese hacer se crearía, durante la construcción, bastante empleo.
Lo pagarían los mismos que han pagado el sinnúmero de infraestructuras no utilizadas ni utilizables ni rentables que se han construido con la diferencia de que ésta sí que se usaría.
Suponiendo que se hable de sustituir esta hipótesis por desaladoras el fabuloso, y no es peyorativo, plan del gobierno socialista no llega, si se pusiesen todas en marcha, a fabricar, a plena producción, ni 500 Hm3 al año. ¿En qué inversión acabará dicho plan? ¿cuántas se acabarán? ¿quienes las pagan?
Desde otro punto de vista: ¿por qué hay gente que se preocupa de los peces y no de la poseidonia?

Por lo que respecta al almacenamiento sí que hubiese cabido, es muy sencillo:
Se construye un embalse/balsa con capacidad para unos 15 Hm3, algo más de la capacidad de elevación de 2 noches. Se construyen dos canales, uno hacia el norte de unos 15/25 m3/seg de capacidad y el otro hacia el sur de unos 35/50 m3/seg, y te llevas en 24 horas lo subido en 8 horas.
¿Dónde se almacena? El del norte no necesita almacenamiento sino que se lleva a las ETAP y se distribuye por la red de abastecimiento. Así tanto el Llobregat, como el Ter o el Francolí y otros ríos de la zona mejorarían su calidad medioambiental.
El del sur sí que necesita algo de almacenamiento, pero no todo el volumen trasvasado ya que se va gastando diariamente, pongamos de los 525 Hm3 que es el total de trasvase para el sur, que hay que almacenar algo más de la mitad unos 300 Hm3, para tener para el doble de días, unos 240 al año, 8 meses, pues bien en Tous caben unos 200 en Almanzora unos 150, en Benagéber otros 80, Loriguilla…
De sobra.
Además que los ríos lo agradecerían en su caudal medio y en su calidad medioambiental 

¿Qué hay que elevarla? pues claro y varias veces pero cada vez menos cantidad y siempre se puede hacer de noche.

En cuanto a lo del Segura, para que se pueda opinar hay que poner datos y no opiniones.
Durante 19 días pasó un caudal de, pongamos 50 m3/seg de media y es alto, por Guardamar. Si no me he equivocado eso son unos 82 Hm3. No creo que eso sea una avenida, no llega ni a calle.
En el Ebro durante 19 días, esos mismos, han pasado por Tortosa más de 1.800 Hm3 y en 120 desde febrero 11.405 Hm3 y fíjate eso sí es una avenida, regulada por Mequinenza y Ribarroja perfectamente, pero avenida al fin y al cabo.

En este ejercicio hipotético yo afirmo que se podía haber extraído de la avenida la décima parte de su caudal y que a pesar de la extracción, en el Delta, la avenida y sus efectos hubiesen sido los mismos.

En otro orden de cosas, aunque no se gastase ni un litro en regadío o consumo humano y se hiciese ese trasvase para verter los caudales en los cauces de ríos como el Ter, Llobregat, Francolí, Sènia, Palancia, Mijares, Turia, Júcar, Vinalopó, Segura, Almanzora etc.. ya votaría yo para que se hiciese.

----------


## Held

Uno de los principales problemas de los trasvases es que no se pueden realizar siempre. Este año se podría haber detraído del Ebro bastante caudal sin que se hubiese notado apenas el efecto en el Delta, como bien dice Perdiguera, pero el año pasado no se habría podido trasvasar apenas. ¿Eso es válido? Este modelo de trasvase no serviría para aumentar las hectáreas de regadíos, sino para mejorar los ecosistemas fluviales del levante. ¿Rentable? Yo creo que sí, pero no en dinero, sino en el futuro de nuestros hijos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En la época de crisis que estamos, si de pudiese hacer se crearía, durante la construcción, bastante empleo.
> Lo pagarían los mismos que han pagado el sinnúmero de infraestructuras no utilizadas ni utilizables ni rentables que se han construido con la diferencia de que ésta sí que se usaría.
> Suponiendo que se hable de sustituir esta hipótesis por desaladoras el fabuloso, y no es peyorativo, plan del gobierno socialista no llega, si se pusiesen todas en marcha, a fabricar, a plena producción, ni 500 Hm3 al año. ¿En qué inversión acabará dicho plan? ¿cuántas se acabarán? ¿quienes las pagan?
> Desde otro punto de vista: ¿por qué hay gente que se preocupa de los peces y no de la poseidonia?
> 
> Por lo que respecta al almacenamiento sí que hubiese cabido, es muy sencillo:
> Se construye un embalse/balsa con capacidad para unos 15 Hm3, algo más de la capacidad de elevación de 2 noches. Se construyen dos canales, uno hacia el norte de unos 15/25 m3/seg de capacidad y el otro hacia el sur de unos 35/50 m3/seg, y te llevas en 24 horas lo subido en 8 horas.
> ¿Dónde se almacena? El del norte no necesita almacenamiento sino que se lleva a las ETAP y se distribuye por la red de abastecimiento. Así tanto el Llobregat, como el Ter o el Francolí y otros ríos de la zona mejorarían su calidad medioambiental.
> El del sur sí que necesita algo de almacenamiento, pero no todo el volumen trasvasado ya que se va gastando diariamente, pongamos de los 525 Hm3 que es el total de trasvase para el sur, que hay que almacenar algo más de la mitad unos 300 Hm3, para tener para el doble de días, unos 240 al año, 8 meses, pues bien en Tous caben unos 200 en Almanzora unos 150, en Benagéber otros 80, Loriguilla
> ...


Claro que se han hecho infraestructuras ineficaces y no rentables, ni económica ni socialmente, como un exceso de TAV y aeropuertos. Incluso ahora se está haciendo el de Corvera en Murcia cuando tienes el de Alicante al lado, otra cacicada.

En cuanto a los empleos, son empleos cautivos, empleos que paga el Estado, es decir, que subvencionamos todos los españoles. Algunos, y es lógico por vuestra profesión, no parece que os importe mucho la diferencia entre crear empleo a base de gastar dinero público o la iniciativa privada. A mí sí me importa; en épocas de crisis hay que apoyar la iniciativa privada, que es la que mantiene el Estado.

 El coste de lo que estás hablando, es, como lo diría yo, insultante; tanto en energía como en infraestructura, para un beneficio más que dudoso. Repasando hilos en éstas tardes de aburrimiento foreril, creo haber leído a F. Lázaro que un trasvase del Ebro necesitaría casi toda la energía producida por Cofrentes, algo similar.

  A mí me da igual si el plan de desaladoras lo hubiera aprobado ZP. Aznar, o Franco, me parece la mejor solución, y el coste, sin las subvenciones de los trasvases, sería incluso inferior. Hay un problema con los vertidos de salmuera, es cierto. pero hoy parece que ya eso está solucionado, porque los emisores van a zonas más profundas y además en una dilución tal que ya no tiene impacto sobre la posidonia. Es un argumento ya bastante antigüo y superado.
Macachis en la mar, aquí ahora los trasvasistas se preocupan por el medio ambiente, y al del Tajo, que le den morcillas. !!Qué contradicción!!

A la hora de tus cálculos, te olvidas de que ese agua viene con mucho sedimento y materiales sueltos, por lo que posiblemente dañaría las bombas y las válvulas. E incluso en el caso de que pusieras filtros, el trabajo de limpiarlos sería bastante árduo y haría prácticamentge imposible lo que propones. Hasta que el agua no se decantara, sería difícil acometer la operación.

 A mí me parece muy bien que quieras potenciar el caudal de los ríos que comentas. Pero eso no se hace así. Eso se hace en períodos de tienmpo largos para nuestra vida media. Primero, erradicando la sobreexplotación de los mismos, luego reforestando con especies autóctonas su cuenca, y luego entendiendo que muchos de esos ríos tienen carácter estacional como cualquier río mediteráneo.

 En definitiva, no están las arcas del estado para chuflas, ni creo que lo estén en muchísimo tiempo. Europa no va a subvencionar veleidades. Y luego, lo mejor es reconvertir los regadíos ilegales, que de eso no dices nada, y aunque con eso ya sobraría agua, utilizar las desaladoras que son de última generación y es la única vía por la que podeis avanzar.
 ¿Qué pasaría si se le dice a la gente que el coste del m3 del nuevo trasvase va a ser superior al del m3 de agua desalada?
 Lo que me sigue llamando la atención es el asco que le teneis a las desaladoras por ser simplemente un proyecto llevado a cabo por los socialistas. Y me pregunto: ¿Sería igual el desprecio si las hubiera construído Aznar? Yo creo que no, ahora mismo estarían funcionando a toda pastilla.

 Y me quedo también con una frase que he leído varias veces en éstas tardes de baja actividad del foro, que dice más o menos que una infraestructura como es un trasvase no se va a utilizar en épocas de avenidas, se va a utilizar a tope para rentabilizarla.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En la época de crisis que estamos.....
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .


Toma, ¿para esto quieres los trasvases?
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...540#post121540

Mensaje 1353. cita aportada por Calatravo.

 Es penosa la impunidad y lo barato que sale cometer ilegalidades en Hispañistán.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## perdiguera

> Claro que se han hecho infraestructuras ineficaces y no rentables, ni económica ni socialmente, como un exceso de TAV y aeropuertos. Incluso ahora se está haciendo el de Corvera en Murcia cuando tienes el de Alicante al lado, otra cacicada.
> 
> En cuanto a los empleos, son empleos cautivos, empleos que paga el Estado, es decir, que subvencionamos todos los españoles. Algunos, y es lógico por vuestra profesión, no parece que os importe mucho la diferencia entre crear empleo a base de gastar dinero público o la iniciativa privada. A mí sí me importa; en épocas de crisis hay que apoyar la iniciativa privada, que es la que mantiene el Estado.
> 
>  El coste de lo que estás hablando, es, como lo diría yo, insultante; tanto en energía como en infraestructura, para un beneficio más que dudoso. Repasando hilos en éstas tardes de aburrimiento foreril, creo haber leído a F. Lázaro que un trasvase del Ebro necesitaría casi toda la energía producida por Cofrentes, algo similar.
> 
>   A mí me da igual si el plan de desaladoras lo hubiera aprobado ZP. Aznar, o Franco, me parece la mejor solución, y el coste, sin las subvenciones de los trasvases, sería incluso inferior. Hay un problema con los vertidos de salmuera, es cierto. pero hoy parece que ya eso está solucionado, porque los emisores van a zonas más profundas y además en una dilución tal que ya no tiene impacto sobre la posidonia. Es un argumento ya bastante antigüo y superado.
> Macachis en la mar, aquí ahora los trasvasistas se preocupan por el medio ambiente, y al del Tajo, que le den morcillas. !!Qué contradicción!!
> 
> ...


Por favor repase el mensaje y quite los calificativos que me dirige. No me conoce en absoluto para verter esa opinión sobre mí.
Gracias.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Por favor repase el mensaje y quite los calificativos que me dirige. No me conoce en absoluto para verter esa opinión sobre mí.
> Gracias.


Tres veces lo he repasado, no encuentro nada que incumpla una norma del foro ni ningún calificativo extraño.

 Si algo te molesta, señálalo y lo veo.

SL2. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

> Claro que se han hecho infraestructuras ineficaces y no rentables, ni económica ni socialmente, como un exceso de TAV y aeropuertos. Incluso ahora se está haciendo el de Corvera en Murcia cuando tienes el de Alicante al lado, otra cacicada.
> 
> En cuanto a los empleos, son empleos cautivos, empleos que paga el Estado, es decir, que subvencionamos todos los españoles. *Algunos, y es lógico por vuestra profesión, no parece que os importe mucho la diferencia entre crear empleo a base de gastar dinero público o la iniciativa privada*. A mí sí me importa; en épocas de crisis hay que apoyar la iniciativa privada, que es la que mantiene el Estado.
> 
>  El coste de lo que estás hablando, es, como lo diría yo, insultante; tanto en energía como en infraestructura, para un beneficio más que dudoso. Repasando hilos en éstas tardes de aburrimiento foreril, creo haber leído a F. Lázaro que un trasvase del Ebro necesitaría casi toda la energía producida por Cofrentes, algo similar.
> 
>   A mí me da igual si el plan de desaladoras lo hubiera aprobado ZP. Aznar, o Franco, me parece la mejor solución, y el coste, sin las subvenciones de los trasvases, sería incluso inferior. Hay un problema con los vertidos de salmuera, es cierto. pero hoy parece que ya eso está solucionado, porque los emisores van a zonas más profundas y además en una dilución tal que ya no tiene impacto sobre la posidonia. Es un argumento ya bastante antigüo y superado.
> Macachis en la mar, *aquí ahora los trasvasistas se preocupan por el medio ambiente, y al del Tajo, que le den morcillas. !!Qué contradicción!!*
> A la hora de tus cálculos, te olvidas de que ese agua viene con mucho sedimento y materiales sueltos, por lo que posiblemente dañaría las bombas y las válvulas. E incluso en el caso de que pusieras filtros, el trabajo de limpiarlos sería bastante árduo y haría prácticamentge imposible lo que propones. Hasta que el agua no se decantara, sería difícil acometer la operación.
> ...


En negrita.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> En negrita.


No veo nada extraño. Ningún calificativo de los que insinúas. No sé a donde quieres llegar...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que ha quedado claro para los que quieren entender. A la vista de sus respuestas dejo este hilo también. Al final me quedaré sin espacio.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Madre mía, qué susceptibilidad. No entiendo nada; bueno, entiendo el cometido de ésto, pero lo que no comprendo es el motivo.
Pero en fin, cada uno es libre de hacer lo que le salga de las narices.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Claro y lo único que importan son los ecosistemas fluviales de Levante, los del Tajo y el Ebro no importan porque no los tenemos cerca ¿verdad?.

Al final, y este hilo no es más que una demostración, a cada uno sólamente le importan sus intereses. Perfecto, luego estos mismos son los que hablan de España y se quejan de los movimientos independentistas, ¿y qué esperan?. La solidaridad ha de ser de todos, en Levante, Murcia, o por lo menos los que opinan aquí quieren solidaridad con ellos, pero por supuesto ellos no están dispuestos a solidarizarse con nadie. Lo de siempre.

Ahora a pelear por el trasvase del Ebro, para poder legalizar todos los regadíos ilegales, que tienen. Pues miren sres levantinos, persigan las ilegalidades que se cometen en su tierra constantemente y dejennos a los demás en paz. Qué ya está bien, despues de como dejan el Tajo se atreven a pelear por el Ebro, con la excusa barata de que el Ebro "tira agua al mar", algo que hemos visto que ha hecho el Segura este año (como ha de ser), por mucho que intenten negar lo evidente, que ojos tenemos todos para ver las fotos.

Ah, y ya esta bien de victimismos estúpidos, aquí el "moderador" falta al respeto cuando quiere, y desde luego todos vemos que nadie se lo ha faltado a él, no hay calificativos faltosos ni nada parecido,  así que ya está bien de tonterías y si no quiere escribir que no escriba, siempre igual, pero que no nos ponga como excusa porque le contradecimos sus egoistas argumentos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es que lo del trasvase de las riadas del Ebro para mejorar los sistemas fluviales del Levante, es ya de traca.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Totalmente y nos tratan como estúpidos, parece que no hay experiencia con el ATS, que al final prácticamente toda el agua es trasvasable haya excedentes o no, crean las necesidades legalizando regadios ilegales y ya cada año hay que trasvasar para seguir con esos regadios, así que eso de los excedentes del Ebro que lo cuenten en otros sitios, que aquí tenemos ya mucha experiencia en lo que hacen los levantinos con el agua de los ríos de otras cuencas a muchos kilometros de su tierrra.

----------


## faeton

> En la época de crisis que estamos, si de pudiese hacer se crearía, durante la construcción, bastante empleo.
> Lo pagarían los mismos que han pagado el sinnúmero de infraestructuras no utilizadas ni utilizables ni rentables que se han construido con la diferencia de que ésta sí que se usaría.
> Suponiendo que se hable de sustituir esta hipótesis por desaladoras el fabuloso, y no es peyorativo, plan del gobierno socialista no llega, si se pusiesen todas en marcha, a fabricar, a plena producción, ni 500 Hm3 al año. ¿En qué inversión acabará dicho plan? ¿cuántas se acabarán? ¿quienes las pagan?
> Desde otro punto de vista: ¿por qué hay gente que se preocupa de los peces y no de la poseidonia?
> 
> Por lo que respecta al almacenamiento sí que hubiese cabido, es muy sencillo:
> Se construye un embalse/balsa con capacidad para unos 15 Hm3, algo más de la capacidad de elevación de 2 noches. Se construyen dos canales, uno hacia el norte de unos 15/25 m3/seg de capacidad y el otro hacia el sur de unos 35/50 m3/seg, y te llevas en 24 horas lo subido en 8 horas.
> ¿Dónde se almacena? El del norte no necesita almacenamiento sino que se lleva a las ETAP y se distribuye por la red de abastecimiento. Así tanto el Llobregat, como el Ter o el Francolí y otros ríos de la zona mejorarían su calidad medioambiental.
> El del sur sí que necesita algo de almacenamiento, pero no todo el volumen trasvasado ya que se va gastando diariamente, pongamos de los 525 Hm3 que es el total de trasvase para el sur, que hay que almacenar algo más de la mitad unos 300 Hm3, para tener para el doble de días, unos 240 al año, 8 meses, pues bien en Tous caben unos 200 en Almanzora unos 150, en Benagéber otros 80, Loriguilla
> ...



Da igual lo que digas, razonando con datos.  El caso es que siempre vas a recibir un no no no no, sin dar detalles. 
Por alguno de los foros, según sus razonamientos absurdos no se hubiera construido ni el Atazar, (vital para el abastecimiento), la Serena porque nunca se llenaría, (los datos se han visto que no es así) y ya no digamos ni Cenajo, ni Fuensanta, ni Alarcón, ni la presa de Tous, ni Contreras, ni Entrepeñas, ni Buendía ninguna. 

El recrecimiento de Yesa, por ejemplo hubiera evitado inundaciones en el Alto Aragón.  La denostada presa de Itoiz con sus 400 hm3, ha evitado una catástrofe de caracter apocalíptico en Navarra. Según algún forero no hay que hacer nada.... Así vamos con ese espíritu de la negación.  

Con una parte de agua del Ebro de los más de 1000 m3/seg, que ha tenido desde Febrero de manera continúa, aseguras el abastecimiento de todo el Mediterráneo durante décadas. Es fácil transportas el agua, y la almacenas en Buendía,  Alarcón,  Contreras y Tous, como decía en plan hidrológico aprobado por Europa con un fondo de cohesión que cubría el 75% del coste, y que con las energías renovables de manera nocturna aprovechabas para el bombeo (ah! claro ahora no interesa hablar de ecologismo, por aquellos que van de ecologistas y son ecologetas).  

Pero aquí la política de la confrontación, y la ausencia del sentido común es lo que abunda. Tonterías nacionalistas paletas demagógicas es lo que triunfa.

----------


## No Registrado

Este primer post va con las dudas que me surgen de la propuesta inicial y de las respuestas posteriores. El siguiente es de propuestas. ¡Preparáos para dos ladrillazos!

Por lo que he entendido de la propuesta, se trasvasaría sólo en avenidas. Eso este año significa trasvasar un montón de Hm3, pero otros puede suponer trasvasar muy poco o nada. ¿A partir de qué caudal en qué estación de aforo se podría trasvasar? Supongo que queremos minimizar el impacto del trasvase en el ecosistema de Ebro, así que se detraería un porcentaje del caudal de avenida suficientemente pequeño para que siga siendo una avenida ¿no? En los últimos 13 años, el régimen bajo el que a mí me parece que se está considerando trasvasar, se ha producido en los años 2003, 2007, 2011 y 2013, lo que nos deja una media de más de tres años entre episodios. Siendo generosos, sería una infraestructura que se usaría una vez cada tres años. En términos económicos no es rentable, así que a partir de aquí, suponemos que es una infraestructura de bien general por motivos estratégicos, ecológicos, de ordenación del territorio, etc. 

Si no queremos recrecer los embalses existentes ni hacer nuevos, o los llevamos a los grandes: Buendía-Entrepeñas y Alarcón, o no podemos trasvasar mucho caudal para que se pueda ir gastando por el camino. De Gerona a Málaga se gasta un montón de agua, así que lo de que con una parte del agua de Ebro de este año abasteces a todo el Mediterráneo durante décadas, es una exageración enorme. Aparte, no tendrías dónde guardarla.

En cuanto a lo de elevarlo con energías renovables, eso queda muy bien escrito, pero técnicamente es más difícil. Ya hemos visto que no es una infraestructura de uso contínuo, por lo que tener una fuente de generación dedicada, renovable o no, es un despilfarro en toda regla. La opción que queda es conectarlo a la red, por lo la energía con la que se bombee será todo lo renovable que sea la de la red. Cierto es que por la noche es más barata, pero no más ecológica. Por otra parte, a día de hoy es difícil garantizar un suministro contínuo de energía a nuivel local sólo con renovables, a no ser que sea con una planta termosolar en el desierto del Sahara. Viento no siempre hay, sol sólo durante el día y no todos los días, y el agua es un recurso muy limitado (si no de qué estaríamos discutiendo sobre trasvases).

Las desaladoras son, desde mi punto de vista una parte de la solución, pero desde luego no la solución definitiva. El mar también hay que cuidarlo y en concreto el Meditarráneo está muy explotado. Además con la maldita crisis se está relajando la vijilancia en las reservas: ¡¡¡han vuelto los furtivos a Cabo de Palos!!! Lo siento por el offtopic, pero estoy muy indignado. Este país se parece cada vez más a una república bananera. La salmuera cambia la salinidad y el pH del agua, afectando a las praderas de poseidonea, que son el filtro natural del mar y responsables de la claridad y calidad del agua, además de permitir la biodiversidad existente en el Mediterráneo. Para qué vamos a hablar de las gorgonias o del coral, a los que la salmuera mata directamente. Meter la salmuera más profundo no es solucionar el problema, es retrasarlo. Muchos organismos se alimentan de las corrientes ascendentes cargadas de nurientes, si esta corriente pasa por la zona donde se "almacena" la salmuera, matará a todo lo que toque hasta que se diluya lo suficiente. Por otra parte, la mecánica del mar cambia mucho a lo largo del año, no es lo mismo en verano con una termoclina brutal, que en primavera cuando el mar está más frío y tiene mucha movilidad. Vamos, que lo de meter la salmuera profundo, es como enterrar resíduos en la vega de un río. Estará bien mientras el río no crezca, pero llegará un año en el que el río se salga de madre y terminará desenterrando los residuos. Del Mediterráneo depende la mayor industria de este país: el turismo. Cargárnoslo es tirar piedras a nuestro propio tejado.

Las propuestas en el suguiente...

----------


## termopar

> Da igual lo que digas, razonando con datos.  El caso es que siempre vas a recibir un no no no no, sin dar detalles. 
> Por alguno de los foros, según sus razonamientos absurdos no se hubiera construido ni el Atazar, (vital para el abastecimiento), la Serena porque nunca se llenaría, (los datos se han visto que no es así) y ya no digamos ni Cenajo, ni Fuensanta, ni Alarcón, ni la presa de Tous, ni Contreras, ni Entrepeñas, ni Buendía ninguna. 
> 
> El recrecimiento de Yesa, por ejemplo hubiera evitado inundaciones en el Alto Aragón.  La denostada presa de Itoiz con sus 400 hm3, ha evitado una catástrofe de caracter apocalíptico en Navarra. Según algún forero no hay que hacer nada.... Así vamos con ese espíritu de la negación.  
> 
> Con una parte de agua del Ebro de los más de 1000 m3/seg, que ha tenido desde Febrero de manera continúa, aseguras el abastecimiento de todo el Mediterráneo durante décadas. Es fácil transportas el agua, y la almacenas en Buendía,  Alarcón,  Contreras y Tous, como decía en plan hidrológico aprobado por Europa con un fondo de cohesión que cubría el 75% del coste, y que con las energías renovables de manera nocturna aprovechabas para el bombeo (ah! claro ahora no interesa hablar de ecologismo, por aquellos que van de ecologistas y son ecologetas).  
> 
> Pero aquí la política de la confrontación, y la ausencia del sentido común es lo que abunda. Tonterías nacionalistas paletas demagógicas es lo que triunfa.


Qué detalles necesitas? me parece un tanto demagógico y superior el comentario dado. Para empezar, si usamos la excusa de las avenidas para abrir un tema como éste, me parece que vamos a llegar a poco. Pero ya que hablamos de avenidas, y ya que ponemos al ebro como ejemplo, este año que tienes al alarcon con 800 hm3, al cenajo con 380, para qué quieres una avenida en el ebro de 1000 hm3 o lo que quieras... si no habría donde aprovecharla*?  Eso sí, si hubiese sequía, seria para todos, también, y en ese caso como se actuaría? (véase e infórmese del trasvase tajo segura como ejemplo). Por no hablar de los problemas medioambientales que causaría la obra, la unión de cuencas, los cambios hidrológicos, patrimoniales causados por nuevos embalses, etc. Y hablas de yesa....mira....infórmate más sobre ese pantano y verás los problemas y costes que esta generando el recrecimiento, por no decir como están los de sangüesa por el tema. 

Yo no daría muchas vueltas al asunto, es tan claro lo poco que aporta ese trasvase que por mucho que algunos se afanen en traerlo de vuelta,.... en fin. Pero locuras siempre se pueden hacer, sobre todo con mayorías absolutas. Lamentablemente, a algunos se les nubla la vista cuando se les da demasiado poder.

* Nota: si la CHS ha tenido la oportunidad de gestionar una "pequeña" avenida en el segura esta primavera y no ha sabido aprovecharla (mas jocoso si cabe, solicitando trasvase del tajo en el mismo periodo), que haría con una avenida de 1000 hm3...delirante.

----------


## Held

¡El mensaje anterior también es mío! Se me había olvidado registrarme. ¡Menuda cabeza!  :Wink: 

Bueno, pues ahí van mis propuestas para mejorar la gestión del agua a nivel nacional (los reinos de taifas lo hemos superado... ¿o no?).

Lo primero sería hacer una valoración real de las necesidades actuales y de los recursos disponibles propios (el ATS aquí no entra). En las necesidades no entran los regadíos ilegales, que para eso son ilegales, y en los recursos se tiene que hacer un estudio medioambiental para minimizar el impacto. Este balance saldrá deficitario, por lo que se tendrán que tomar las medidas oportunas. Pero ya partimos de una cifra concreta de déficit actual, y de estimaciones con diferentes escenarios para el largo plazo. Con la solución que se proponga se puede saber si se pueden aumentar las Ha de regadíos, si se tienen que disminuir, qué aumento de población se puede absorber, etc.

Si se quiere recuperar el Tajo y no destruir ninguna otra cuenca, es evidente que se tiene que traer el agua de más sitios. Desde un punto de vista solidario ¿No sería lógico que todas las grandes cuencas contribuyeran? En realidad, para una gestión a nivel estatal, ¿no sería lógico que las cuencas estuvieran interconectadas? Sería una inversión enorme, soy consciente, pero de esta manera ninguna cuenca quedaría herida de muerte como ahora y se podría gestionar el agua de manera global y eficiente, que ya hemos demostrado que sabemos. Además esto no sería ventajoso sólo para el Levante, nos beneficiaría a todos, porque sería una manera de garantizar el suministro a cualquier parte del país. Las desaladoras tienen que ser una parte de esto, pero no son la panacea. 

En resumen, hay que pasar de siglo y empezar a pensar de una manera más global, no sólo mirando para lo mío. Tenemos que empezar a pensar en construir sobre una base sostenible, nos hemos dado cuenta que los recursos no son ilimitados y que tenemos que cuidar el planeta en el que vivimos, pero estamos haciendo muy poco para llevarlo a cabo.

¡Saludos!

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Da igual lo que digas, razonando con datos.  El caso es que siempre vas a recibir un no no no no, sin dar detalles. 
> Por alguno de los foros, según sus razonamientos absurdos no se hubiera construido ni el Atazar, (vital para el abastecimiento), la Serena porque nunca se llenaría, (los datos se han visto que no es así) y ya no digamos ni Cenajo, ni Fuensanta, ni Alarcón, ni la presa de Tous, ni Contreras, ni Entrepeñas, ni Buendía ninguna. 
> 
> El recrecimiento de Yesa, por ejemplo hubiera evitado inundaciones en el Alto Aragón.  La denostada presa de Itoiz con sus 400 hm3, ha evitado una catástrofe de caracter apocalíptico en Navarra. Según algún forero no hay que hacer nada.... Así vamos con ese espíritu de la negación.  
> 
> Con una parte de agua del Ebro de los más de 1000 m3/seg, que ha tenido desde Febrero de manera continúa, aseguras el abastecimiento de todo el Mediterráneo durante décadas. Es fácil transportas el agua, y la almacenas en Buendía,  Alarcón,  Contreras y Tous, como decía en plan hidrológico aprobado por Europa con un fondo de cohesión que cubría el 75% del coste, y que con las energías renovables de manera nocturna aprovechabas para el bombeo (ah! claro ahora no interesa hablar de ecologismo, por aquellos que van de ecologistas y son ecologetas).  
> 
> Pero aquí la política de la confrontación, y la ausencia del sentido común es lo que abunda. Tonterías nacionalistas paletas demagógicas es lo que triunfa.


Te pasas tres pueblos, cinco ciudades y siete países con el mensaje. Insultas a diestro y siniestro, y te quedas tan ancho, sobre todo a mí que soy uno de los que he contestado.
Pero bueno, el que escribe algo, es titular de lo que afirma, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.
 Lo que no entiendo es lo que dices de las "tonterías nacionalistas paletas"; y me explico; Yo soy antinacionalista, no soy paleto, ¿Dónde me encuadras, en los nacionalistas paletos o en los paletos exclusivamente? Tampoco soy ecologista, nunca he dicho que un embalse no sea necesario, lo que si discuto es su gestión en algunas ocasiones, que no todas, y que estoy en contra de los trasvases. ¿Eso es ser ecolojeta?
No se, es por conocer lo que opinas.
Es tal tontería el trasvase de una parte de esas riadas, que no se lo plantea nadie más que el que tiene un concepto infantil de los mismos, o que considera los ríos tuberías que puede manejar a su antojo.

En éstos días de aburrimiento forero, he podido ver (no me digas cuando lo pone ahora, tendría que buscarlo) como el mismo F. Lázaro opina que económicamente el trasvase del Ebro tiene un coste energético de mantenimiento inviable a los precios que se consideran aceptables. Y el mismo Held lo desmonta en el mensaje siguiente.

Pero bueno, nada más que decir. Piensa un poco antes de soltar esas descalificaciones.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Este primer post va con las dudas que me surgen de la propuesta inicial y de las respuestas posteriores. El siguiente es de propuestas. ¡Preparáos para dos ladrillazos!
> 
> Por lo que he entendido de la propuesta, se trasvasaría sólo en avenidas. Eso este año significa trasvasar un montón de Hm3, pero otros puede suponer trasvasar muy poco o nada. ¿A partir de qué caudal en qué estación de aforo se podría trasvasar? Supongo que queremos minimizar el impacto del trasvase en el ecosistema de Ebro, así que se detraería un porcentaje del caudal de avenida suficientemente pequeño para que siga siendo una avenida ¿no? En los últimos 13 años, el régimen bajo el que a mí me parece que se está considerando trasvasar, se ha producido en los años 2003, 2007, 2011 y 2013, lo que nos deja una media de más de tres años entre episodios. Siendo generosos, sería una infraestructura que se usaría una vez cada tres años. En términos económicos no es rentable, así que a partir de aquí, suponemos que es una infraestructura de bien general por motivos estratégicos, ecológicos, de ordenación del territorio, etc. 
> 
> Si no queremos recrecer los embalses existentes ni hacer nuevos, o los llevamos a los grandes: Buendía-Entrepeñas y Alarcón, o no podemos trasvasar mucho caudal para que se pueda ir gastando por el camino. De Gerona a Málaga se gasta un montón de agua, así que lo de que con una parte del agua de Ebro de este año abasteces a todo el Mediterráneo durante décadas, es una exageración enorme. Aparte, no tendrías dónde guardarla.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de elevarlo con energías renovables, eso queda muy bien escrito, pero técnicamente es más difícil. Ya hemos visto que no es una infraestructura de uso contínuo, por lo que tener una fuente de generación dedicada, renovable o no, es un despilfarro en toda regla. La opción que queda es conectarlo a la red, por lo la energía con la que se bombee será todo lo renovable que sea la de la red. Cierto es que por la noche es más barata, pero no más ecológica. Por otra parte, a día de hoy es difícil garantizar un suministro contínuo de energía a nuivel local sólo con renovables, a no ser que sea con una planta termosolar en el desierto del Sahara. Viento no siempre hay, sol sólo durante el día y no todos los días, y el agua es un recurso muy limitado (si no de qué estaríamos discutiendo sobre trasvases).
> 
> Las desaladoras son, desde mi punto de vista una parte de la solución, pero desde luego no la solución definitiva. El mar también hay que cuidarlo y en concreto el Meditarráneo está muy explotado. Además con la maldita crisis se está relajando la vijilancia en las reservas: ¡¡¡han vuelto los furtivos a Cabo de Palos!!! Lo siento por el offtopic, pero estoy muy indignado. Este país se parece cada vez más a una república bananera. La salmuera cambia la salinidad y el pH del agua, afectando a las praderas de poseidonea, que son el filtro natural del mar y responsables de la claridad y calidad del agua, además de permitir la biodiversidad existente en el Mediterráneo. Para qué vamos a hablar de las gorgonias o del coral, a los que la salmuera mata directamente. Meter la salmuera más profundo no es solucionar el problema, es retrasarlo. Muchos organismos se alimentan de las corrientes ascendentes cargadas de nurientes, si esta corriente pasa por la zona donde se "almacena" la salmuera, matará a todo lo que toque hasta que se diluya lo suficiente. Por otra parte, la mecánica del mar cambia mucho a lo largo del año, no es lo mismo en verano con una termoclina brutal, que en primavera cuando el mar está más frío y tiene mucha movilidad. Vamos, que lo de meter la salmuera profundo, es como enterrar resíduos en la vega de un río. Estará bien mientras el río no crezca, pero llegará un año en el que el río se salga de madre y terminará desenterrando los residuos. Del Mediterráneo depende la mayor industria de este país: el turismo. Cargárnoslo es tirar piedras a nuestro propio tejado.
> ...


De acuerdo contigo en todo excepto en lo de la salmuera. Hoy en día, el problema de la salmuera se resuelve con una dilución, mezclándola muy poco a poco con agua del mar, de tal manera que no se produce un golpe de salmuera que, efectivamente es mortal para la posidonia y muchas más especies de flora y fauna. Es un problema que no lo es tal.

Una cosa que me llama la atención, y no es tu caso es la cantidad de veces que se alude a la contaminación por salmuera que se utiliza par atacar a las desaladoras. Pero esos mismos presidentes de comunidades de regantes, consejeros de comunidad autónoma, etc... no se preocupan en absoluto de las pérdidas de la misma que se producen por vertidos residuales, invasión de competidoras foráneos, etc... Un caso claro es la enorme transformación del Mar Menor por fertidos de fosfatos y fertilizantes, es que ninguno de esos que tanto atacan lo contaminante de una desaladora, dicen ni pio.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Da igual lo que digas, razonando con datos.  El caso es que siempre vas a recibir un no no no no, sin dar detalles. 
> Por alguno de los foros, según sus razonamientos absurdos no se hubiera construido ni el Atazar, (vital para el abastecimiento), la Serena porque nunca se llenaría, (los datos se han visto que no es así) y ya no digamos ni Cenajo, ni Fuensanta, ni Alarcón, ni la presa de Tous, ni Contreras, ni Entrepeñas, ni Buendía ninguna. 
> 
> El recrecimiento de Yesa, por ejemplo hubiera evitado inundaciones en el Alto Aragón.  La denostada presa de Itoiz con sus 400 hm3, ha evitado una catástrofe de caracter apocalíptico en Navarra. Según algún forero no hay que hacer nada.... Así vamos con ese espíritu de la negación.  
> 
> Con una parte de agua del Ebro de los más de 1000 m3/seg, que ha tenido desde Febrero de manera continúa, aseguras el abastecimiento de todo el Mediterráneo durante décadas. Es fácil transportas el agua, y la almacenas en Buendía,  Alarcón,  Contreras y Tous, como decía en plan hidrológico aprobado por Europa con un fondo de cohesión que cubría el 75% del coste, y que con las energías renovables de manera nocturna aprovechabas para el bombeo (ah! claro ahora no interesa hablar de ecologismo, por aquellos que van de ecologistas y son ecologetas).  
> 
> Pero aquí la política de la confrontación, y la ausencia del sentido común es lo que abunda. Tonterías nacionalistas paletas demagógicas es lo que triunfa.


Por supuesto que no, claro que NO. Es de risa que trateis de hablar de trasvasar sólamente excedentes puntuales cuando vemos lo que se está haciendo con el Tajo. Y claro perfectamente defendido por la gente de Levante importandoles nada lo que pasamos los demás y claro si no aceptamos ser pisoteados entonces es que buscamos "la confrontación". Pues no mira no, aquí el problema "nacionalista y paleto" es el de preocuparse exclusivamente de los propios intereses importandoles un bledo los del vecino. Y eso es lo que estais haciendo en Murcia y aledaños.

Por eso entrar, ni siquiera por diversión, en el trasvase del Ebro despues de como se deja el Tajo, me parece una broma de mal gusto.

(parece que cuando los insultos (y esta vez sí están) van en la dirección que quiero entonces son perfectamente admitidos, eh incluso le gustan ¿eh "moderador"?)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¡El mensaje anterior también es mío! Se me había olvidado registrarme. ¡Menuda cabeza! 
> 
> Bueno, pues ahí van mis propuestas para mejorar la gestión del agua a nivel nacional (los reinos de taifas lo hemos superado... ¿o no?).
> 
> Lo primero sería hacer una valoración real de las necesidades actuales y de los recursos disponibles propios (el ATS aquí no entra). En las necesidades no entran los regadíos ilegales, que para eso son ilegales, y en los recursos se tiene que hacer un estudio medioambiental para minimizar el impacto. Este balance saldrá deficitario, por lo que se tendrán que tomar las medidas oportunas. Pero ya partimos de una cifra concreta de déficit actual, y de estimaciones con diferentes escenarios para el largo plazo. Con la solución que se proponga se puede saber si se pueden aumentar las Ha de regadíos, si se tienen que disminuir, qué aumento de población se puede absorber, etc.
> 
> Si se quiere recuperar el Tajo y no destruir ninguna otra cuenca, es evidente que se tiene que traer el agua de más sitios. Desde un punto de vista solidario ¿No sería lógico que todas las grandes cuencas contribuyeran? En realidad, para una gestión a nivel estatal, ¿no sería lógico que las cuencas estuvieran interconectadas? Sería una inversión enorme, soy consciente, pero de esta manera ninguna cuenca quedaría herida de muerte como ahora y se podría gestionar el agua de manera global y eficiente, que ya hemos demostrado que sabemos. Además esto no sería ventajoso sólo para el Levante, nos beneficiaría a todos, porque sería una manera de garantizar el suministro a cualquier parte del país. Las desaladoras tienen que ser una parte de esto, pero no son la panacea. 
> 
> En resumen, hay que pasar de siglo y empezar a pensar de una manera más global, no sólo mirando para lo mío. Tenemos que empezar a pensar en construir sobre una base sostenible, nos hemos dado cuenta que los recursos no son ilimitados y que tenemos que cuidar el planeta en el que vivimos, pero estamos haciendo muy poco para llevarlo a cabo.
> ...


También de acuerdo en parte contigo, sólo en parte.

Como dije antes, el asunto de la interconexión de cuencas se ha tratado ya por aquí y lo he leído con tranquilidad. Siempre se concluía que es algo prácticamente inviable, porque no se construye una infraestructura para usarla puntualmente con el enorme coste económico y ecológico que conlleva.

Como apuntas, una de las soluciones es eliminar los regadíos ilegales, que se montaron al amparo del TTS, y al del derogado TE. Si se eliminaran, se solucionaría el problema en un 90%. Pero ya ves como Claver o Cerdá, hace no mucho, planteó la necesidad de legalizar todos los regadíos ilegales. es decir, esto es hispañistán y no hay solución.

Con el regadío se pueden hacer todas las ilegalidades que hagan falta, ejemplo en la zona de los Ojos y en Murcia, que no pasa ná. Los políticos están de parte del delincuente, y luego, una parte de la población los apoya, como se puede ver.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Held

Miguel, tienes toda la razón en que la salmuera no es, ni de lejos, el peor problema del Mediterráneo. En realidad, con las precauciones adecuadas, se pueden usar las desaladoras existentes sin que supongan un daño al ecosistema. Pero sigue siendo un contaminante, igual que los fertilizantes, las aguas residuales, etc. La dilución que se puede conseguir es suficientemente pequeña como para que el medio se adapte, pero no podemos pensar que son una solución definitiva porque contaminan. Pocas contaminan poco y muchas contaminan mucho, como todo. No es sostenible.
Hay que buscar otra manera. El problema impacta demasiados aspectos como para quedarnos sólo con desaladoras vs. trasvases. Una muestra de las preguntas que hay que hacerse si se quiere gestionar bien el agua:

¿Tiene que traerse necesariamente más agua?¿Podemos sacarle más beneficio a los regadíos con la misma cantidad de agua?¿Hay que trasvasar sólo de una cuenca?¿Podemos limitar la pesca y aumentar las reservas marinas para compensar el impacto de las desaladoras?¿Se pueden reconvertir parte de los regadíos en secano o en regadíos de menor consumo?¿Deberíamos centrarnos en la calidad de los productos agroalimentarios haciendo más agricultura ecológica?¿Podemos cambiar el modelo de turismo en el levante español, siendo igual de rentable?¿Tenemos la capacidad para fomentar industrias en las zonas agrícolas para que no dependan exclusivamente de un sector?¿Podemos descentralizar el empleo de los grandes centros como Madrid y Barcelona?¿Podemos depurar mejor?¿Podemos pensar en este país de una p*t* vez en el futuro, en ir para delante en vez de quedarnos parados donde estamos, lamentándonos, rapiñando las migajas de los demás?¿Dejaremos de ser un país lleno de reinos de taifas que se ponen la zancadilla unos a otros?

¿Se os ocurren otras? Seguro que sí. Enrocarse en una posición y no entrar a valorar nada más no lleva a ningún sitio. Son las opiniones contrarias las que realmente hacen interesante un foro.

¡Saludos!

----------


## NoRegistrado

Exacto Held, siempre contamina algo. Toda actividad humana tiene un efecto, hasta respirar.
Lo que hay que hacer es poner en una balanza si es mejor poner en marcha de una maldita vez las desaladoras, asegurándose de que la contaminación sea la menor posible, o seguir manteniendo destrozado el Tajo y destrozar otras cuencas. créeme, que no veo ni la más mínima compasión por el Tajo entre los trasvasistas, para ellos es una tubería de agua a su servicio, y si el río queda destrozado, les da igual.
Por eso me extraña que ahora se pongan tan exquisitos con la salmuera, sobre todo sabiendo que si se diluye, el impacto es mínimo. Te voy a responder a tus preguntas una a una, me parecen interesantes:




> ¿Tiene que traerse necesariamente más agua?¿


 La misma CHS reconoce que con medios propios tiene agua suficiente, no tiene que recurrir al trasvase, simplemente eliminar las miles de Has ilegales. Murcia es la única CA en la que se prioriza el riego sobre el consumo.




> ¿Podemos sacarle más beneficio a los regadíos con la misma cantidad de agua?


 Desde luego, la tecnología avanza.




> ¿Hay que trasvasar sólo de una cuenca?


En mi opinión, de ninguna.




> ¿Podemos limitar la pesca y aumentar las reservas marinas para compensar el impacto de las desaladoras?


Establecer vedas en la pesca es necesario pero por motivos de sobreexplotación. La salmuera diluída no es el gran problema




> ¿Se pueden reconvertir parte de los regadíos en secano o en regadíos de menor consumo?


Más que reconvertir, lo que deberían de hacer los políticos encargados de éstos asuntos es dejarse de corruptelas que benefician a los grandes especuladores. ejemplo claro es el del Consejero de Agricultura murciano, a punto de ser imputado por prevaricación al alterar el PORN del Mar Menor, debe ser que la contaminación de los vertidos urbanos no contaminan y la salmuera sí.
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201306...306070737.html




> ¿Deberíamos centrarnos en la calidad de los productos agroalimentarios haciendo más agricultura ecológica?


No lo sé, pero cuando juegas a producir cantidades grandes a bajo precio, siempre hay alguien que lo hará más barato que tú. En la calidad está el futuro. Menos producción, excelente calidad, como ha pasado con el tejido.




> ¿Podemos cambiar el modelo de turismo en el levante español, siendo igual de rentable?


No creo que podamos cambiar el turismo de zapatilla, sombrilla y ensaladilla rancia. Pero sí se puede aumentar el turismo de interior. La España interior es un diamante en bruto.




> ¿Tenemos la capacidad para fomentar industrias en las zonas agrícolas para que no dependan exclusivamente de un sector?


Para eso debería nacer otra generación de empresarios. He visto liquidar empresas con beneficios razonables para dedicarse al ladrillo sin tener ni idea en la época de la burbuja, al igual que cerrar empresas para fabricar en Marruecos, China, etc... por ejemplo ROCA, muy patriotas esos empresarios. Por no hablar de los empresarios murcianos y almerienses que producen e Marruecos.




> ¿Podemos descentralizar el empleo de los grandes centros como Madrid y Barcelona?


Se debería hacer, desde luego.




> ¿Podemos depurar mejor?


Sin duda, es una asignatura suspensa durante décadas




> ¿Podemos pensar en este país de una p*t* vez en el futuro, en ir para delante en vez de quedarnos parados donde estamos, lamentándonos, rapiñando las migajas de los demás?


Sí es posible. Podemos empezar por no rapiñar el Tajo y sus migajas. Pero en un país en el que los grandes partidos gobernantes están podridos de corrupción, la mayoría de ciudadanos, votándolos aunque les roben en sus narices, y los jueces que tienen valor, quitados de en medio, queda poca esperanza de momento.
La única solución es dar una vuelta radical, y extirpar el pus hasta la raíz. No se va a arreglar la situación con un trasvase, sólo vas a crear más contaminación, más gasto público inútil y más desigualdad. El caso del Tajo es un ejemplo prístino de lo que ocurre con esas cosas.




> ¿Dejaremos de ser un país lleno de reinos de taifas que se ponen la zancadilla unos a otros?


 Espero que sí. Pero te recuerdo que hasta ahora en este tema, a los únicos que se les ha puesto zancadillas ha sido a los ribereños del Tajo. No sólo se les ha zancadilleado, además se les ha empujado, amenazado, insultado, pisoteado; y una vez en el suelo moribundos, llega Madrid y les orina encima. ¿Por qué no empezamos con ellos?




> Enrocarse en una posición y no entrar a valorar nada más no lleva a ningún sitio


 Es que yo pienso que la "solución maravillosa del mundo mundial salvadora de todos los problemas de España y del Universo" que son los trasvases como planteáis, es algo equivocado y anacrónico.
 Es una opinión como todas, si consideras eso enrocarse, más aún lo es seguir planteando algo que ya se ha demostrado como insostenible.

No hay muchas soluciones:
-Eliminar los regadíos ilegales.
-Optimizar la tecnología.
-Reutilizar las aguas residuales.
-Adaptar las producciones a lo que sea rentable y sostenible.

Con el primer punto resuelto de verdad, éste debate no existiría.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Held

Con todas esas preguntas, lo que venía a decir es que no es un problema tan fácil. Evidentemente se deberían eliminar los regadíos ilegales, eso queda muy bien escrito sobre el papel, pero como lo de las energías renovables por la noche, es más complejo de lo que parece. No soy ningún experto en la materia, pero creo que hay varias sentencias ganadas por los dueños de tierras en situación irregular que al explotarlas durante un cierto tiempo, tienen cierto derecho sobre ellas. Es muy razonable pensar en adaptar la producción a la demanda, que es lo que se hace grosso modo para que sea rentable, pero eso en el campo es imposible. Que la agricultura sea sostenible es facilísimo, no entiendo por qué no se hace.

Como siempre partimos de que el balance hídrico es deficitario (porque en la actualidad realmente lo es), nunca hemos entrado en supuesto de que no lo sea o de proponer maneras para que no lo sea. Partiendo del supuesto deficitario, sigo pensando que los trasvases son una buena solución. No con la gestión actual, que se ha visto que es un desastre, sino con una gestión que realmente cuide la cuenca cedente. Que la gestión sea atroz no significa que el trasvase en sí mismo sea malo. No veo a las desaladoras cubriendo la demanda actual y futura sin provovar un daño considerable al mar.

Pero por variar un poco, partamos del supuesto de que el objetivo es hacer que el balance sea neutro o ligeramente positivo. Supongo que tu propuesta son los cuatro puntos del final. El segundo y el tercero ya se hacen. El primero y el último tienen limitaciones, como te comento arriba. Además, eliminando los regadíos ilegales, un montón de gente se queda sin trabajo ¿cómo los reconvertimos? Si es en el sector primario, hay que tener en cuenta que el secano para que sea igual de rentable, tienes que tener mucha más extensión de terreno... ¿Deforestamos? No es viable desde mi punto de vista. Habría que reconvertir a otros sectores. Al de servicios se iría una pequeña parte, porque muchas de estas zonas están alejadas de la costa, que es el principal foco de este sector. Sólo nos queda industrializar las zonas afectadas. Un cambio de esta envergadura, para hacerlo bien, requiere todo un cambio generacional. Se pueden empezar a poner los cimientos, pero tenemos que tener claro que nos quedan 20 años de trasvase. ¿Qué hacemos mientras?

----------


## Nodoyuna

Todas estas cosas que decís son muy bonitas y a todos nos encantan pero la realidad es la que es y llevamos muchos muchos años viendola. El tema de los regadíos ilegales no es nuevo, viene de decenas de años atrás y siempre ha sido igual, el problema es que en Levante no hay la más mínima intención de acabar con ellos si no todo lo contrario. Y que ha pasado siempre: pues lo que va a pasar ahora, se legalizan, crean una nueva necesidad de agua y a incrementar el deficit hídrico. Y claro, resulta imposible decirle a los dueños de estos regadíos, ya legalizados,  que sólamente van a regar los años de enormes excedentes como éste, suena hasta ridículo. Pero es que llevamos muchos años de trasvase por lo tanto sabemos lo que pasa con los trasvases y por eso todas esas cosas que decís sobre trasvases con otra gestión y todo eso queda muy bonito pero la realidad es la que es, y como vemos no cambia año tras año y gobierno tras gobierno, por eso esta discusión sobre el trasavase del Ebro con una gestión apropiada y todo eso, es muy bonita, pero desde mi punto de vista es hablar de utopías y por eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que no se haga, ni ese, ni ningún trasvase y la única culpa de esto es la enorme voracidad de Murcia con el agua de otras cuencas, importandoles muy poco como se quedan esas cuencas cedentes. Y a mi, a nosotros, es posible que un trasvase del Ebro nos beneficiaría porque a lo mejor quitaría presión al Tajo, pero lo que no quiero con "mi" río, tampoco lo quiero con el de otros. 

Sigamos cantando a la luna, que la verdad es que es muy bonita.

----------


## Luján

El "moderador" al que estáis haciendo referencia constantemente y en tono despectivo no ha tenido nada que ver con el borrado de mensajes que no van con el tema de este foro. Los he borrado yo, por el motivo expuesto.

A los que se quejan de insultos, os recomiendo que busquéis la viga en el propio antes que la paja en el ajeno.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sería de agradecer una explicación al constante borrado de mensajes por parte de algún moderador. Le agradecería que me diga la diferencia entre los mensajes nº 13 /15 de este hilo y los que borra, digo para saber lo que se puede escribir o no porque supongo que las normas las tenemos que cumplir todos, moderadores y no moderadores. Gracias

Editado para añadir tras haber leido el mensaje anterior:
Yo no me quejo de insultos, sólamente lo constato, y contesto en el mismo sentido e incluso usando las mismas palabras que usan conmigo. Esa frase última que pones es muy apropiada para el "moderador", gracias.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Con todas esas preguntas, lo que venía a decir es que no es un problema tan fácil. Evidentemente se deberían eliminar los regadíos ilegales, eso queda muy bien escrito sobre el papel, pero como lo de las energías renovables por la noche, es más complejo de lo que parece. No soy ningún experto en la materia, pero creo que hay varias sentencias ganadas por los dueños de tierras en situación irregular que al explotarlas durante un cierto tiempo, tienen cierto derecho sobre ellas. Es muy razonable pensar en adaptar la producción a la demanda, que es lo que se hace grosso modo para que sea rentable, pero eso en el campo es imposible. Que la agricultura sea sostenible es facilísimo, no entiendo por qué no se hace.


 Efectivamente no es un tema nada fácil, y el debatir desde posturas contrarias no nos debe convertir en enemigos, por mucho que algunos se empeñen en fomentar.
 El eliminar los regadíos ilegales es tan fácil como decretar su eliminación. Si no, el responsable del departamento correspondiente está incumpliendo la ley, pero como en Hispanistán incumplir la ley parece que es de héroes...
Vamos a ver, ¿por qué razón yo, en mi casa de Galapagar, que estoy enganchado al CYII, si hago una toma ilegal para plantar un césped inglés, me crujen como es lógico, y en Murcia no pasa nada? ¿Por qué en Madrid se están precintando pozos de dudosa legalidad de urbanizaciones  para engarcharlos al CYII y en Murcia no se precinta ni un sólo pozo que no cuente con las papeles en regla?
Mira, una cosa ilegal, es ilegal, y las autoridades deben de erradicarlas, lo demás no vale. Yo sí sé el por qué no se eliminan, y tú también, principalmente por la corrupción de las grandes corporaciones que son las que roturan enormes extensiones de terrenos , que tienen controlado al político de turno.




> Como siempre partimos de que el balance hídrico es deficitario (porque en la actualidad realmente lo es), nunca hemos entrado en supuesto de que no lo sea o de proponer maneras para que no lo sea. Partiendo del supuesto deficitario, sigo pensando que los trasvases son una buena solución. No con la gestión actual, que se ha visto que es un desastre, sino con una gestión que realmente cuide la cuenca cedente. Que la gestión sea atroz no significa que el trasvase en sí mismo sea malo. No veo a las desaladoras cubriendo la demanda actual y futura sin provovar un daño considerable al mar.


Yo creo que el famoso déficit hídrico es un concepto que no se sostiene, ya que es un déficit creado artificialmente, por crear un consumo de un agua de la que no se dispone. es la política de hechos consumados. Yo construyo mil hoteles, roturo 50.000 Has de terreno a regadío, y luego lloro a papá Estado a que me traiga el agua de donde sea, y barata, por supuesto. Esto mes lo que ocurre desgraciadamente.
 En cuanto a la gestión, es la que es, si ésta es mala, el trasvase es malo. No se va a construir ningún trasvase para no explotarlo al máximo, no nos engañemos. Este año de lluvias históricas en Levante, de lo cual me alegro, el trasvase será igual, la cuenca interna no cede ni un litro a los terrenos regados con el TTS y así dejarlo descansar un año, sino al 100%, al menos una parte.
  Repasando un poco el hilo de la desaladora australiana, explica como se soluciona lo de la salmuera sin que sea un problema para el medio ambiente.




> Pero por variar un poco, partamos del supuesto de que el objetivo es hacer que el balance sea neutro o ligeramente positivo. Supongo que tu propuesta son los cuatro puntos del final. El segundo y el tercero ya se hacen. El primero y el último tienen limitaciones, como te comento arriba. Además, eliminando los regadíos ilegales, un montón de gente se queda sin trabajo ¿cómo los reconvertimos? Si es en el sector primario, hay que tener en cuenta que el secano para que sea igual de rentable, tienes que tener mucha más extensión de terreno... ¿Deforestamos? No es viable desde mi punto de vista. Habría que reconvertir a otros sectores. Al de servicios se iría una pequeña parte, porque muchas de estas zonas están alejadas de la costa, que es el principal foco de este sector. Sólo nos queda industrializar las zonas afectadas. Un cambio de esta envergadura, para hacerlo bien, requiere todo un cambio generacional. Se pueden empezar a poner los cimientos, pero tenemos que tener claro que nos quedan 20 años de trasvase. ¿Qué hacemos mientras?


No, el segundo y el tercero no se hacen como deberían. Pero como digo, si se hiciera el primero, no existiría éste debate.
Evidentemente, el argumento del paro es muy usado para no eliminar los regadíos ilegales. Pero si seguimos ese ejemplo, pues entonces tampoco eliminemos a los que viven del menudeo de droga, a los que hacen fraude con el iva, a los que contratan sin dar de alta al trabajador, o bien voy a instalar un huerto y dar trabajo a dos personas en un terreno que ocupe en la Casa de Campo de Madrid, regando con agua del lago.
 Las normas hay que cumplirlas, y lo que es ilegal, es ilegal. Al que habría que juzgar es al responsable con autoridad para evitar que eso se asiente, porque es corrupción pura y dura, a Cerdá lo mismo le cuestan un disgusto sus tejemanejes.
Se ha reconvertido la industria de los Altos Hornos, los astilleros, el carbón, la industria pesada, se están cerrando estaciones de tren, Renfe y Adif están a punto de tener un Ere de los duros, por no hablar de la pequeña empresa que ha tenido un volumen de quiebras, despidos y rebajas de sueldos atroz. el campo se tendrá que reconvertir. En Andalucía en los últimos años se han plantado olivas hasta en las piedras por la subvención, en muchas zonas de España se han plantado y dejado secar sin recoger montones de Has de girasol, también por la subvención. En Murcia no lo conozco a fondo, pero en el reportaje de línea 900 también se hablaba de la roturación de terrenos en Murcia con el fin de conseguir subvenciones.

 La pregunta ¿Qué hacemos mientras? es totalmente cierta, pero la culpa no la tiene el que se quite un trasvase. España y Europa en gran parte, pero sobre todo España, se ha suicidado, nos hemos suicidado con la economía del pelotazo urbanístico y la globalización industrial.
 España, bajo la batuta de ese pájaro que sacó Bankia a bolsa, y la ceguera de los que vinieron después puso todos los huevos en un cesto, en el de la construcción, permitiendo que toda una generación sea una manada de analfabetos que sólo saben poner ladrillos, y que unos pocos se hagan ricos a costa del endeudamiento de la población entre los que no me encuentro afortunadamente.
Igualmente, España permitió, con la connivencia europea, que la industria rentable se valla a China y otros países orientales.
El desplome de la economía era algo que iba a ocurrir sí o sí. Pero cuando hablabas de que la burbuja iba a estallar te llamaban de todo. O cuando criticabas la peregrinación del empresariado a China, te decían que si el mundo globalizado y bla, bla, bla.
Curiosamente, esos especuladores, esos "pájaros" por no decir otra cosa, son los mismos que ahora te dicen que si te opones a un trasvase eres un antiespañol, reinos de taifas y tal y pascual, cuando en realidad, los que han causado toda ésta desgracia y lo que queda, que es mucho, han sido ellos.

 Pues lo que hay que hacer ahora es evidente. Tanto las personas individuales como España, deben de reducir su deuda y sus gastos al máximo y trabajar como sea al mismo tiempo que formarse. Todo con trabajo y sacrificio. dentro de unos años, probablemente 20 y si no se han hecho barbaridades, es posible que nuestra situación económica sea mejor, porque habremos aprendido a gastar lo que se tiene, como siempre.
Lo que está claro que a España no le hace falta es cargarse con más deuda pública con infraestructuras que han  demostrado que crean más problemas de los que soluciona, como son los trasvases. Unos trasvases, por cierto que Bruselas nunca iba a financiar como se está diciendo en éste hilo, y lo sé de primera mano, por eso se retrasó tanto la puesta en marcha hasta su derogación.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

> Sería de agradecer una explicación al constante borrado de mensajes por parte de algún moderador. Le agradecería que me diga la diferencia entre los mensajes nº 13 /15 y los que borra, digo para saber lo que se puede escribir o no porque supongo que las normas las tenemos que cumplir todos, moderadores y no moderadores. Gracias


La tienes en el mensaje anterior. Si tenéis problemas con ello, comentarlo por privado y dejad de ensuciar en hilo.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Sí, parece que hay que ser moderador para poder ensuciar libremente. Lo que digo es que cual es la diferencia entre los mensajes 13 y 15 de este hilo y los que has borrado, eso no lo explicas en ningún mensaje anterior. Gracias.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La tienes en el mensaje anterior. Si tenéis problemas con ello, comentarlo por privado y dejad de ensuciar en hilo.


De verdad, no has sido justo si son los mensajes que me imagino. Y lo sabes.
 Pero bueno, el foro es tuyo o bien el dueño os deja hacer lo que queráis.
Todo lo que viene de personas antitrasvase se mira con lupa, pero al contrario nada de nada. Y mira que me importa poco, pero es así.

 En fin...

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Luján

> De verdad, no has sido justo si son los mensajes que me imagino. Y lo sabes.
>  Pero bueno, el foro es tuyo o bien el dueño os deja hacer lo que queráis.
> Todo lo que viene de personas antitrasvase se mira con lupa, pero al contrario nada de nada. Y mira que me importa poco, pero es así.
> 
>  En fin...
> 
> Saludos. Miguel


Te aseguro que si el foro fuese mío las cosas serían diferentes, pero no es así.

Los mensajes borrados lo han sido por no aportar nada al tema (como este mismo, el anterior a él y algún otro), tal como se explica arriba.

No parece que te importe tan poco cuando te quejas constantemente.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Te aseguro que si el foro fuese mío las cosas serían diferentes, pero no es así.
> 
> Los mensajes borrados lo han sido por no aportar nada al tema (como este mismo, el anterior a él y algún otro), tal como se explica arriba.
> 
> No parece que te importe tan poco cuando te quejas constantemente.


¿Y los mensajes 13 y 15 aportan? Por más que te hago la pregunta no hay manera de que respondas, borras y borras pero no respondes...

----------


## Luján

> Sí, parece que hay que ser moderador para poder ensuciar libremente. Lo que digo es que cual es la diferencia entre los mensajes 13 y 15 de este hilo y los que has borrado, eso no lo explicas en ningún mensaje anterior. Gracias.


La diferencia está clara, si no la ves, no es mi problema.

Y basta ya de ensuciar el hilo. Parece que es lo que queréis.

Debido a la insistencia de ciertos usuarios de escribir mensajes en este hilo que no aportan nada de nada se ha cerrado hasta nuevo aviso.


Pasado un tiempo, espero que prudencial, se reabre este hilo. Esperemos que a partir de ahora se sigan en él las normas del foro.

----------

